# new girl!! 36 and 5th month ttc!!



## Redclaire

hi all!!
I'm 36 and never been pregnant!! shocking apparently to the rest of the world!!
Anyways this is our 5th month TTC, 3rd month with OPk, 2nd with temping!!
I've been to the doctor and all my blood levels are normal and fertile! So my limit is christmas... if not preg by then its off to a specialist!!

so that's me in a nutshell my lovely partner has kids by his ex wife so for the mo we are presuming he's ok but he is game on for testing when i decide its time, and that is Xmas in my book!!

just wanted to introduce myself cos i'd say i'll be here alot this month!!
Today is CD1 of a 28 day cycle!!:flower:


----------



## Alibobs

Hi Redclaire, I'm new here too!
I'm 37 and were on our 3rd month ttc, 2nd with OPK. No children for myself or OH so keeping our fingers crossed we're both ok. Xmas is my limit before I go to Dr to see if all is ok. If it was down to me I'd be there now but they say to give it 6 months first when you're over 35, fingers crossed I get my BFP before then!

Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Redclaire; welcome! I am 37 and ttc'ing our first. I'm looking forwrd to chatting with you! good luck, I hope you get your bfp then there will be no need to see a specialist.


----------



## Redclaire

just had my doctor on to me there now!
I told her i want a referal and as there is about a 3 month wait for an appt that will be grand for my deadline!

Only one problem.. get this!!!
The main hospital in dublin that does IVF has 'an ethical decision' as to whether we are considered 'a couple' cos we are not married!!1
I'm divorced as is my partner and we love each other just the way we are!! 
My doctor is going to find out the EXACT criteria according to the said hospital muppets!!
I'll vote with my feet and head to a clinic outside dublin if needs be... i can do roadtrips!!:thumbup:

Mad Mad country i live in!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Alibobs

Blimey, that is mad! Who are they to judge? 
Good luck, keep us posted! Here's hoping you won't need that appointment anyway!:flower:


----------



## Redclaire

Alibobs said:


> Blimey, that is mad! Who are they to judge?
> Good luck, keep us posted! Here's hoping you won't need that appointment anyway!:flower:

Some cheek seeing as my tax pay their salaries!! they didn't ask me is i was married before they cashed in their taxpayer government cheque!!!
Yeah fingers crossed!
And i'm off to the chemist to get himself some conception boosting multivits...can't do any harm...i'll tell him its like eating your greens for breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday!!:happydance::happydance:
them and my new lingerie should take the TTC 'having totoday and for the next 4' :sex: a little bit more fun!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Redclaire :hi:

I too am a 36 year old who has never been pregnant :wacko: And I too have a deadline of Christmas before I get things checked out :thumbup:

We have been ttc since March, so around 8 months now. Not had any tests yet so we've said we'll visit docs early in New Year of nothing has happened by then x


----------



## seoj

Welcome!!!! I'm 36- going on 37 this Dec... and hoping to get my BFP by Xmas as well. Wishing you the best of luck and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## threebirds

Hi there, im 37 and oh is 41 and we've been ttc #1 since march. Im on CD3 of 25-28 day cycle. Hugs and fx for you all and redclaire yep that is mad / maddening about the dub hospital - keep us posted! Im quite new here and lookin for new buddies too. Tried the preseed last mth and we both really liked it. I have grapefruit juice and ttc vits for him on the shopping list for tomor  Had a FSH blood test done today. Anyone tried acupuncture for ttc (or anything else) - i keep reading +ve things about it. Also, anyone reading any good ttc books?


----------



## Redclaire

threebirds said:


> Hi there, im 37 and oh is 41 and we've been ttc #1 since march. Im on CD3 of 25-28 day cycle. Hugs and fx for you all and redclaire yep that is mad / maddening about the dub hospital - keep us posted! Im quite new here and lookin for new buddies too. Tried the preseed last mth and we both really liked it. I have grapefruit juice and ttc vits for him on the shopping list for tomor  Had a FSH blood test done today. Anyone tried acupuncture for ttc (or anything else) - i keep reading +ve things about it. Also, anyone reading any good ttc books?

Hey!
Used preseed for the last 2 months, not sure if we need to but thought it would be fun...which it is lol!
I tried grapefruit juice last month but i hate the stuff so i think i'll just drink loads of water and seriously cut down on the Diet Coke ( my one vice!!)
I'm CD2 today and having proper heavy girlies today which i think is a good thing cos i've been very light since i came off the pill in May!
My progesterone day 23 came back yesterday at 62 (14-89 is good on this lab's scale and over 30 shows definate ovulation, so that's all normal!)
I've started with the flirty text with himself... i just think you have to have alot of fun when ttc cos it can become very monotonous even with the best of intentions!! So i tease him with texts, notes in his lunch, and alot of spontaneous :sex: to keep those :spermy: fresh so that he doesn't notice so much when i'm really trying to get plenty during the fertile days!!

Anyone else have other tricks to keep the blokes happy and not feeling like a sperm making machine!:wohoo:


----------



## Redclaire

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Redclaire :hi:
> 
> I too am a 36 year old who has never been pregnant :wacko: And I too have a deadline of Christmas before I get things checked out :thumbup:
> 
> We have been ttc since March, so around 8 months now. Not had any tests yet so we've said we'll visit docs early in New Year of nothing has happened by then x

hey where are you from, i'm a brummy originally but now in ireland!


----------



## FutureMommie

Redclaire said:


> just had my doctor on to me there now!
> I told her i want a referal and as there is about a 3 month wait for an appt that will be grand for my deadline!
> 
> Only one problem.. get this!!!
> The main hospital in dublin that does IVF has 'an ethical decision' as to whether we are considered 'a couple' cos we are not married!!1
> I'm divorced as is my partner and we love each other just the way we are!!
> My doctor is going to find out the EXACT criteria according to the said hospital muppets!!
> I'll vote with my feet and head to a clinic outside dublin if needs be... i can do roadtrips!!:thumbup:
> 
> Mad Mad country i live in!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Wow! That sucks! I agree who are they to judge you? uggh I hope it works out.


----------



## threebirds

Yeah redc i like ur plan to distract with lots of bd so that all the focus isnt on the 'critical' days  sounds good. I'm also gonna stick with tryin the grapefruit juice this mnth to see if i can get some quality cm lol. 
Anyone seen any good sexy films lately lol ? ;-) x


----------



## threebirds

Just back from the main ttc forum - now i see i have to add tomato soup to my shopping list!!


----------



## Redclaire

threebirds said:


> Just back from the main ttc forum - now i see i have to add tomato soup to my shopping list!!

OK you've lost me!!! Tomato soup what's that all about??:wacko::dohh:


----------



## threebirds

Apparently cooked tomato dishes - tomato sauce, tomato soup etc are good for the spermies


----------



## threebirds

Can't believe i've just googled tomato and sperm haha


----------



## Redclaire

threebirds said:


> Apparently cooked tomato dishes - tomato sauce, tomato soup etc are good for the spermies

LOL! no way!!
well as i do the shopping and cooking in our house guess its soup, spag bol, lasagne,pizza, salsa dips, bloody marys .....
Though i think his swimmers are pretty good...he has 4 kids!! i only want him to squeeeeze one with me now!:happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Alibobs

Redclaire said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Apparently cooked tomato dishes - tomato sauce, tomato soup etc are good for the spermies
> 
> LOL! no way!!
> well as i do the shopping and cooking in our house guess its soup, spag bol, lasagne,pizza, salsa dips, bloody marys .....
> Though i think his swimmers are pretty good...he has 4 kids!! i only want him to squeeeeze one with me now!:happydance::happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...

Fortunately my OH love tomatoes, better get a stash in! :D


----------



## Alibobs

Threebirds I'm on CD5 too! Fingers crossed we all get our BFP this month!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Girls

I hate tomatoes!! Luckily my OH likes them though :thumbup:

Redclaire, in answer to your earlier question, I was born in Birmingham but now live in Wolverhampton x


----------



## threebirds

FX and tomato recipes all round  xx


----------



## DressageDiva

[/QUOTE] i just think you have to have alot of fun when ttc cos it can become very monotonous even with the best of intentions!! So i tease him with texts, notes in his lunch, and alot of spontaneous :sex: to keep those :spermy: fresh so that he doesn't notice so much when i'm really trying to get plenty during the fertile days!!

Anyone else have other tricks to keep the blokes happy and not feeling like a sperm making machine!:wohoo:[/QUOTE]

Hiya

Im glad you posted about this. Iv planned my fertile period this month, and cant help thinking i might wait to DTD till those days, but hubby wont be too happy, and I know i shouldnt think this but it feels like a waste doing it before...which then makes me feel mean:cry:but i just dont want to!


----------



## Redclaire

i just think you have to have alot of fun when ttc cos it can become very monotonous even with the best of intentions!! So i tease him with texts, notes in his lunch, and alot of spontaneous :sex: to keep those :spermy: fresh so that he doesn't notice so much when i'm really trying to get plenty during the fertile days!!

Anyone else have other tricks to keep the blokes happy and not feeling like a sperm making machine!:wohoo:[/QUOTE]

Hiya

Im glad you posted about this. Iv planned my fertile period this month, and cant help thinking i might wait to DTD till those days, but hubby wont be too happy, and I know i shouldnt think this but it feels like a waste doing it before...which then makes me feel mean:cry:but i just dont want to![/QUOTE]
yeah i know what you mean but you have to remember that the baby making is only a part of your relationship, after you're pregnant (cos we'll get there!) DTD is about intimacy. I need to know that my fella is in this with me and keeping the intimacy is very important, i think. He needs to know he's not just a sperm donor!
Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:


----------



## DressageDiva

Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:[/QUOTE]

This is a good point! :thumbup: also i cant afford a CBM thingy so just trying to work out when im ovulating, and its not an exact science so guess we need to do it all the time just in case:happydance:


----------



## Redclaire

DressageDiva said:


> Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:

This is a good point! :thumbup: also i cant afford a CBM thingy so just trying to work out when im ovulating, and its not an exact science so guess we need to do it all the time just in case:happydance:[/QUOTE]

I'm not using the monitor i'm using the clear blue digital ovulation stix, 60 for 20 stix and i only use about 4-5 each month so far. i have to say tho i'm glad of them, cos i put all my cycle details into a predictor chart and it said ovulation cd15 or 16 whereas i'm getting a LH surge and smily face on day 12 so ovulation CD12-14. Not preggy yet but as least i can time :sex: better.
I'm CD 7 today...looks like a rock and roll weekend ahead!!


----------



## Conina

Hi girls can I join you? I'm on CD15 but since I came off the BCP in July cycles have been 28 days, 35 days, 29 days so who knows where I am??:shrug: Just going for lots of :sex:just in case!

I'm 34 (35 next month, clinging on to the under 35 tag as long as possible!!) and DH is 35. We've been married nearly 18 months and TTC since July


----------



## DressageDiva

Redclaire said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I went to see the nurse this morning and she said hubby and I should abstain from DTD until ovulation as more sex DOES NOT equal more swimmers:growlmad:but means his supply can be depleted!!! She said to do it over the 4 days rather than the other days, so i have to tell him this tonight, dont think he will be too happy lol
> 
> How are we all today? I cant wait for the weekend and lots of:sex: ;)
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## Alibobs

Conina said:


> Hi girls can I join you? I'm on CD15 but since I came off the BCP in July cycles have been 28 days, 35 days, 29 days so who knows where I am??:shrug: Just going for lots of :sex:just in case!
> 
> I'm 34 (35 next month, clinging on to the under 35 tag as long as possible!!) and DH is 35. We've been married nearly 18 months and TTC since July

:hi:Conina!
My cycles have been similar to yours since coming off BCP so last month I used CB digi OPK to get a more accurate idea. Got the smiley face but sadly no BFP!:growlmad: Gonna try it again this month though! On CD10 at moment so will either start CD11 or 12, maybe CD11 just in case!!!

Fingers crossed for your BFP soon x


----------



## Redclaire

DressageDiva said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I went to see the nurse this morning and she said hubby and I should abstain from DTD until ovulation as more sex DOES NOT equal more swimmers:growlmad:but means his supply can be depleted!!! She said to do it over the 4 days rather than the other days, so i have to tell him this tonight, dont think he will be too happy lol
> 
> How are we all today? I cant wait for the weekend and lots of:sex: ;)
> Strange!
> Most experts reckon every second day even for men with sperm issues. I'd check about it with the GP cos unless there is a specific sperm problem with motilty or morphology seems pointless to abstain then have lots!! I'm a nurse too, not an expert obviously or i'd be up the duff by now but i would qustion it!
> 
> xClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Alibobs

DressageDiva said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> Plus more sex equal fresh swimmers! It's recommended to have BD everyother day to keep them fresh and motile. So sex outside the fertile window is not a waste it's like spring cleaning!:happydance:
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I went to see the nurse this morning and she said hubby and I should abstain from DTD until ovulation as more sex DOES NOT equal more swimmers:growlmad:but means his supply can be depleted!!! She said to do it over the 4 days rather than the other days, so i have to tell him this tonight, dont think he will be too happy lol
> 
> How are we all today? I cant wait for the weekend and lots of:sex: ;)
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi DressageDiva, thanks for that info. :thumbup:
> I'm going to start with OPK tomorrow as it will be CD11. I started on CD12 last month and got my surge on CD15 but I don't want to miss out!! (and I have a few spare sticks left over from last month!) Looks like we'll all be having lots of :sex: this weekend.
> 
> I've just finished a long night shift so i'm going to bed..... I have a long weekend ahead and will need all my energy!:winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## Conina

Yay!! Very first ever +ve OPK!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (on CD 20 I may add...)

Let the :sex: commence!!


----------



## DressageDiva

Conina said:


> Yay!! Very first ever +ve OPK!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (on CD 20 I may add...)
> 
> Let the :sex: commence!!



Good luck!!

I am still not ovulating:nope:....will test again tommorow so fingers crossed. I have a bit of a tummy bug too so glad that i dont have to DTD tonight really ;)


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Hi girls can I join you? I'm on CD15 but since I came off the BCP in July cycles have been 28 days, 35 days, 29 days so who knows where I am??:shrug: Just going for lots of :sex:just in case!
> 
> I'm 34 (35 next month, clinging on to the under 35 tag as long as possible!!) and DH is 35. We've been married nearly 18 months and TTC since July

Hiya Conina!
Welcome to the fabulous but chronologically challenged super moms of the very near future club!!
I'm 36 and 1/6th..clinging on? yup that's me! to 36 and sanity!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## pavementfan

hello, i'm also 36, been trying to conceive since june but nothin yet - ah well determined to keep positive and sites like this definitely help! started BBT tracking last month, all seems okay there, i think i always OV around day 13/14 of 26-28-day cycle. just wish PMS symptoms weren't so similar to preg symptoms! every month i get my hopes up as soon as i start feeling nauseous/have a heightened sense of smell! lol. think i need to chill out about it all. difficult when you really want something - every weekend after spending time with my lovely neices i get really broody and end up with a renewed enthusiasm to make this the month!

good luck and baby dust to everyone out there!!


----------



## EEG2010

Hi there, I am also 36 and ttc my first. This is just month one. I am just off my BC pills for a few weeks. Been on them for 20years stright. My OBGYN said there was nothing to worry about being on them so long and to just stop and try. So here I am.

Good luck to you. Look forward to chatting with all of you.


----------



## DressageDiva

Redclaire said:


> I'm 36 and 1/6th..clinging on? yup that's me! to 36 and sanity!!:wacko::wacko:

Tell me about it:winkwink: im 36 and 1/12th lol


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi All, i'm new as well. i'm 35 turning 36 next month. i have 1 child, 15yrs old from a previous relationship. i'm still spotting from my recent m/c. it would have been mine and my husband's first child. can't wait to stop spotting so we can get to :sex: again :winkwink:

baby :dust: to all!!

:hug::friends:


----------



## Alibobs

pavementfan said:


> hello, i'm also 36, been trying to conceive since june but nothin yet - ah well determined to keep positive and sites like this definitely help! started BBT tracking last month, all seems okay there, i think i always OV around day 13/14 of 26-28-day cycle. just wish PMS symptoms weren't so similar to preg symptoms! every month i get my hopes up as soon as i start feeling nauseous/have a heightened sense of smell! lol. think i need to chill out about it all. difficult when you really want something - every weekend after spending time with my lovely neices i get really broody and end up with a renewed enthusiasm to make this the month!
> 
> good luck and baby dust to everyone out there!!

:hi: Hi Pavementfan! 

I'm with you about the PMS Symptoms being similar to pregnancy symptoms and getting your hopes up. It's just a pity AF then shows up goes and spoils it all for us!! We'll get there in the end!! x

:dust:


----------



## Alibobs

LiSa2010 said:


> Hi All, i'm new as well. i'm 35 turning 36 next month. i have 1 child, 15yrs old from a previous relationship. i'm still spotting from my recent m/c. it would have been mine and my husband's first child. can't wait to stop spotting so we can get to :sex: again :winkwink:
> 
> baby :dust: to all!!
> 
> :hug::friends:

:hi: Lisa,

Sorry to hear about your m/c. Good to see you're ready to get straight back at it! :winkwink:
Hope you get your BFP soon!

x


----------



## Alibobs

EEG2010 said:


> Hi there, I am also 36 and ttc my first. This is just month one. I am just off my BC pills for a few weeks. Been on them for 20years stright. My OBGYN said there was nothing to worry about being on them so long and to just stop and try. So here I am.
> 
> Good luck to you. Look forward to chatting with all of you.

:hi:

Good luck with getting your BFP!

:dust:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies,

I've just turned 36 this September gone by and we've been officially trying for about 12-18 months :) I have a 14 year old daughter and a 12 almost 13 year old son. I've not been on birth control since I tried with my daughter, all my tests have come back fine, my tubes are clear and DH has normal swimmers and was well within normal range. We go back to the FS tomorrow after trying 6 rounds of Clomid to see what's next. I O on my own but I was all over the place with Clomid I really think it didn't agree with me.

I hope we all get a BFP very quickly!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Conina

So when are we all testing? I was hoping to leave it until after AF was late (due 29th), but DH is talking about going away that weekend since we're both off on the Fri, so now thinking I should test beforehand and at least if its a :bfn: I can have a few drinks to make up for it...


----------



## Alibobs

Conina said:


> So when are we all testing? I was hoping to leave it until after AF was late (due 29th), but DH is talking about going away that weekend since we're both off on the Fri, so now thinking I should test beforehand and at least if its a :bfn: I can have a few drinks to make up for it...

Got my +OPK on cd12 this month, was cd15 last month so not really sure when AF due because of this. My cycles have been between 28-31 days so far but this month may be earlier? Will probably leave it til cd27/28 if no AF what do you think?

FX we all get our :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Redclaire

Alibobs said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> So when are we all testing? I was hoping to leave it until after AF was late (due 29th), but DH is talking about going away that weekend since we're both off on the Fri, so now thinking I should test beforehand and at least if its a :bfn: I can have a few drinks to make up for it...
> 
> Got my +OPK on cd12 this month, was cd15 last month so not really sure when AF due because of this. My cycles have been between 28-31 days so far but this month may be earlier? Will probably leave it til cd27/28 if no AF what do you think?
> 
> FX we all get our :bfp:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey!
the same!!
usually get opk+on cd12 but got it yesterday cd15! cycles have been 28-32 since i came offf BCP in may.
God tho i'm nackered!! been doing the love thang since cd9 cos thought i'd get opk+cd12 and i've been ovulating the same day! it was our anniversary yesterday so that was fun but i jumped him again this morning just in case!! Ah bless!! he reckons he _needs_ a steak for dinner tonight...man food!!
I'm working night shift tonight from 11pm so i'll try :sex:again before i go but might be too much even for me:winkwink::wacko::sleep:.
So you girls reckon all bases covered???


----------



## Alibobs

Redclaire said:


> Alibobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> So when are we all testing? I was hoping to leave it until after AF was late (due 29th), but DH is talking about going away that weekend since we're both off on the Fri, so now thinking I should test beforehand and at least if its a :bfn: I can have a few drinks to make up for it...
> 
> Got my +OPK on cd12 this month, was cd15 last month so not really sure when AF due because of this. My cycles have been between 28-31 days so far but this month may be earlier? Will probably leave it til cd27/28 if no AF what do you think?
> 
> FX we all get our :bfp:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!
> the same!!
> usually get opk+on cd12 but got it yesterday cd15! cycles have been 28-32 since i came offf BCP in may.
> God tho i'm nackered!! been doing the love thang since cd9 cos thought i'd get opk+cd12 and i've been ovulating the same day! it was our anniversary yesterday so that was fun but i jumped him again this morning just in case!! Ah bless!! he reckons he _needs_ a steak for dinner tonight...man food!!
> I'm working night shift tonight from 11pm so i'll try :sex:again before i go but might be too much even for me:winkwink::wacko::sleep:.
> So you girls reckon all bases covered???Click to expand...

Redclaire, sounds like you'll be going to work for a rest tonight! You've definitely got all bases covered from what you say! :haha:

I've given it my best shot, just a waiting game now. I work shifts too and its not always easy to fit it in is it!? Bd since cd10 got +opk cd12 8am, would have liked one last go eve cd14 but we'd both been working all day and were more interested in:sleep: than :sex: Bit annoyed with myself but fx we got there anyway!


----------



## Redclaire

well its the days before and day of the ovualtion that count so i'd say ur good to go!!
I think younger girls get preg easier cos they have more energy to do the BD thing...alot!!
Still waiting to confirm night shift tonight...he might not get his rest after all!!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## DressageDiva

Redclaire said:


> I think younger girls get preg easier cos they have more energy to do the BD thing...alot!!

Thats soo true! My nurse said the same thing when i was surprised that I could only get preg 2 days per month, and how did everyone actually get preg when we were younger then, and she said cos they do it all the time:haha:

x


----------



## Redclaire

so got the opk+ on cd15, today cd17 but no temp rise yet??
i didn't get to BD last night cos fell asleep! A bomb wouldn't have woken me!
I'll make sure we BD today, he's home in a couple of hours! 

But question?? If i got opk+ at 4 pm on wed does that mean we missed the last chance last night (thurs)?? I have ovulated every other month i've charted on the same day as i got my opk +.
Fertility friend says still fertile but i noticed less CM today.
Do we still keep BD until my temp rises??


----------



## threebirds

Mmm redclaire, if it wasnt for the opk cd15 result i wud have said u did ov on 12th and that there was a temp rise frm there (if ur coverline is around 36.45), but then im quite new to this so not sure. Q is can u get a + opk after ov (and i dont know ans to that) U've certainly bein doin well on bd side of things (and preseed) good on yas. So not sure what u do now, guess if the pair of u arent worn out u shud go for one more day of bd  good luck and fx 4 u x


----------



## Conina

I've never tried the temping, so can't help. But the BDing can't hurt can it?:winkwink:


----------



## Alibobs

Redclaire said:


> well its the days before and day of the ovualtion that count so i'd say ur good to go!!

You were right, I got my :bfp: :happydance:

Good luck 

:dust:


----------



## Redclaire

Alibobs said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> well its the days before and day of the ovualtion that count so i'd say ur good to go!!
> 
> You were right, I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

wow wow wow!!!!
congrats!!!
i'm 10dpo with a broken wrist this week and bfn today...booo!
but i'm so happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## DressageDiva

Alibobs said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> well its the days before and day of the ovualtion that count so i'd say ur good to go!!
> 
> You were right, I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

hey thats fantastic news!!!!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## beanbump3

Hi there! I am new to the forum and 36 too (although have been pregnant back in August but had a mc)...good luck all! I am a month too late on this post, but was nice seeing ladies my age all ttc-ing for their first, so thought I would add my post! Good luck all! Any news from anyone?
Redclaire - sounds like you have it all pretty sussed on the lovin' front! I guess the only thing I dont do is declare when i am fertile, but as my DH is a doctor he has all that pretty sussed himself doh!!!


----------



## beanbump3

PS I think I missed reading some newer posts before when I posted my last one! Please ignore it! Sorry about that! Hope you are all doing well, and hope you don't mind me joining your thread - Good luck all!


----------



## Redclaire

hiya bean!! you're more than welcome to this very long thread!!

i'm 13dpo today and getting bfn!! guess i'm out this month ..again! tho i'll wait...again..for AF!
blah blah


----------



## beanbump3

Thanks Redclaire! I am 12dpo and also bfn booo!! Onwards and upwards eh :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

welcome ladies and congratulations alibobs! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months and a lovely healthy baby x


----------



## beanbump3

Congrats Alibobs by the way! I was a newbie poster when I first stuck my post on and hadnt read the last page!!! Sorry about that! A very H&H 9 months to you :yipee:


----------



## VMAG

So I see you girls all had your babies :) Can you please share what finally worked, and how long it took. I'm goig crazy over here :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi vmag, Im not sure if any of the girls on this thread come in this section anymore, but I do know that Redclaire got pregnant on her 2nd IUI :thumbup:


----------



## Alibobs

VMAG said:


> So I see you girls all had your babies :) Can you please share what finally worked, and how long it took. I'm goig crazy over here :wacko:

Hi Vmag! I was really lucky and it only took us 3 months to get a BFP! I used cb digi opk's and conceive plus the month I got pregnant! Whether it was a coincidence or not who knows! Good luck to you and hope you, and all the other over 35 ladies on here get their BFPs soon :flower: xx


----------



## VMAG

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon - its taken us over 3 years to get this far - had 3 bfps - one with clomid and 2 naturally - hopefully we'll be 3rd time lucky -still darent assume all is well - for me timing was difficult as I could ov anywhere from CD7 - CD38 - egg quality low too due to pcos - but the thing that does seem to make a difference for me if the timing is right was the old pillows and bottom in the air thing


----------



## Mbababy

VMAG said:


> So I see you girls all had your babies :) Can you please share what finally worked, and how long it took. I'm goig crazy over here :wacko:

I wasn't part of the original thread, but I thought since I was reading that I'd answer your questions :) For me, it took us 4 cycles of TTC, and the last cycle we used Preseed w/ Softcups, which I believe made a difference. Best of luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## VMAG

What are softcups? How does that work?


----------



## Mbababy

VMAG said:


> What are softcups? How does that work?

Here is the website: https://www.softcup.com/?gclid=CMWl3fC2yqwCFUdn5Qod6GersQ 

They were originally designed for menstruation as an alternative to pads and tampons....but someone out there decided to try them for use as a conception device (insert immediately after BDing to hold the :spermy: close to where they need to be).

I did some research on this and found that quite a few people had success the 1st time they used them after trying to months to conceive. Sewergrrl on here also said she had luck with them...so I tried them for one cycle and voila....:bfp:


----------

